# Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)



## urbi (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leser,
mein Name ist Markus, bin 41 Jahre und seit März endlich Besitzer eines eigenen Gartenteiches mit ca. 10.000 Litern. 

Nachdem wir in unserem Garten den Rasen neu anlegen lassen wollten, konnte ich meine Frau überzeugen dann doch einen kleinen Teich anzulegen. 
So wurde die Gartenbaufirma gleich mitbeauftragt im Herbst 2009 ein Loch von ca. 3 x 4 m grob auszuheben und die Erde gleich als Boden zu verteilen. 
Dieses Frühjahr wollte ich die Strukturen noch etwas verfeinern und eigentlich nur für die Folie vorbereiten und da ich so schön am Schaufeln war, führte es dann doch zu einer betrachtlichen Erweiterung auf 5,50 x 4,00 m, mit 3 Tiefenschichten bis 1,60/1,80m Tiefe. 

Dieses Frühjahr habe ich auch gleich Pflanzen eingesetzt, wobei ich ausser __ Quellmoos alles in Pflanzkörben gesetzt habe: 1 Seerose N. Gladstoniana weiß, 1 __ Zwergseerose N. Fröbeli dunkelrosa, __ Wasserpest, __ Hornblatt, __ Iris.

Seit ca. 3 Wochen sind auch schon die ersten Fische drin, 2 Rotfedern (ca. 12 cm), 5 Lauben/Ukelei (ca. 10-12 cm) aus einem gepachteten Weiher und 4 Goldfische (ca. 8 cm) von einer Bekannten. Ein paar kleine und __ anspruchslose Fische hätte ich gerne noch, aber muss noch sehen welche dafür in Frage kommen.

Um das Wasser etwas umzuwälzen habe ich mich für eine Solarlösung entschieden, mit einem 50 Watt Solarmodul wird eine 25 Watt Solarpumpe (1500L/h) betrieben, was sehr gut funktioniert, denn so bald es hell wird, läuft diese bereits (auch bei Bewölkung). 
Das einzige was noch fehlt ist ein Filter, die Pumpe hat zwar so einen kleinen Filter eingebaut, dieser ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht ausreichend und da bin ich im Moment noch dran. 

Informationen zum Teichbau habe ich mir eigentlich alles aus dem Internet besorgt und so versucht, das beste selbst daraus zu machen und hoffe das doch recht gut hinbekommen zu haben.

Ich hoffe hier noch ein paar nützliche Informationen zu bekommen.

Grüße 

Markus


----------



## Annett (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Markus.

:willkommen bei uns im Forum und Gratulation zum ersten eigenen Teich. 

Wenn Du bei der Solar-Lösung bleiben möchtest, dann macht der Filter als Biofilter keinen Sinn.
Er würde nur als mechanischer Filter fungieren, denn über Nacht würden die Filterbakterien regelmäßig verhungern und "ersticken". 

Was mir bei Deiner Beschreibung und dem Bild auffällt - Dir fehlen eindeutig noch jede Menge Randpflanzen wie __ Igelkolben, __ Bachminze, __ Kalmus, __ Seggen, __ Binsen, kleine __ Rohrkolben und anderes mehr. 
Mit einem moderaten Fischbesatz + reichlich Bepflanzung kann man auch gut ohne Filterung auskommen... das solltest Du bei der Entscheidung bezüglich (weiteren) Fischen berücksichtigen.
Wir haben keine Fische und können dadurch komplett auf Technik verzichten.

Auf jeden Fall wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich.


----------



## urbi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Anett, 
erst mal vielen Dank für die Begrüßung und die Tips zur Bepflanzung, werde hier in Jeden Fall noch Pflanzen besorgen, wollte halt am Anfang einfach erst mal nicht zu viel auf einmal einpflanzen.
Das ein Bio-Aussenfilter für eine Solarpumpe nicht geeignet ist, wußte ich schon, deswegen habe ich nach einer anderen Lösung gesucht und bin im Moment am Überlegen evtl. einen Innenfilter (Biologisch/Mechanisch) zu zulegen, denn dort wäre ja die ganze Zeit mit Wasser befüllt. Was meinst Du dazu?

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Michi34317 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin auch ein Neuer hier. Wegen Platzmangel habe ich nur einen kleinen Teich.
Dieser befindet sich direkt am Hauseingang. 

Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar. Wasser war den ganzen Sommer glockenklar.

Nun kommt der Winter...und nun? Was ist zu tun?

LG Michi


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Michi,
es macht eigentlich nicht viel Sinn, sich mit einer anderen Art von Teich an ein Thema anzuhängen, das gibt nur Kuddelmuddel bei den Antworten.
Außerdem, 1000 Liter , 60 cm Tiefe und dann Fische, das geht ja gar nicht ! 
Lies Dich hier erst mal schlau


----------



## jolantha (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Markus, 
bei der Erstbepflanzung gibt es eigentlich selten ein " zuviel " .
Vielleicht kannst Du ja in der Nachbarschaft oder im Bekanntenkreis noch ein paar Uferpflanzen ergattern,
macht die ganze Sache bedeutend kostengünstiger .


----------



## Andi76 (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

An den Ersteller.
Sehr schöner Teich und vor allem machst Du schon mit Solar rum.
Das machts interessant für mich, daselbe will ich auch umsetzen.
Allerdings in unserem Schrebergarten und mit nem 100Watt Feld.
Meinst Du das läuft auch bei bedecktem Himmel?
Ich möcht ungefair 25Watt Pumpenleistung. Braucht man da einen Ladereer
Dazwischen?Weil ausgehend aus dem Panel sinds 17,7Volt, die Pumpe ist aber 12 Volt?
Wie hast Du es genau gelöst?
Danke dür Antworten.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hi Andi,
ein Laderegler und Akku dazwischen ist die teure Lösung, aber nötig... . Anderenfalls läuft die Pumpe nur, wenn die Solarleistung höher als die minimal nötige Pumpenleistung ist. Wenn die Pumpe nicht mehr "dreht", dann hast Du womöglich eine so starke Verringerung des Anschlusswiderstands ("Kurzschluss"), was nicht gut für das Panel ist.
Die höhere Leerlaufspannung wirst Du bei einem angeschlossenen Verbraucher kaum sehen, weil diese mit der Stromabnahme sinkt (siehe Kennlinie). Eine Schädigung der Pumpe ist somit schwerer möglich, als die allmähliche Zerstörung des Panels ohne Regler in den "Übergangsphasen".
Eine Verwendung einer Solarpumpe würde ich nur für solche Anwendungen wie Bachlauf/Wasserfall oder einer Art Filtergraben im Kleinformat für sinnvoll halten. Also alles Systeme, die auch ohne ständige Umwälzung funktionieren. Die Größe dieser Systeme müsstest Du dann an die Laufzeit der Pumpe anpassen, also um ein Mehrfaches (mindestens zweimal, vielleicht auch zehn oder zwanzigmal!) im Vergleich zu einem ständig betriebenen System.


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hi, ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, der erste Beitrag ist von 2010 , und da wird wohl nicht mehr viel Resonanz
kommen !


----------



## urbi (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Ja sorry, ist schon eine Weile her und hat sich auch ein bisschen was getan ;-)

Das mit der Pumpe und Solar hat bisher eigentlich gut geklappt, aber war nur für die Zeit mit Sonne und reicht wohl von der Filterleistung nicht aus.
Hatte im Frühjahr letzten Jahres ziemlich grünes Wasser und habe dann eine Zeit lang mit einer zusätzlichen Pumpe (Strom) gefiltert (siehe Bilder).

Ich habe danach noch mehr Randbepflanzung vorgenommen (hauptsächlich __ Iris und sehr viel __ Igelkolben). Bei den Unterwasserpflanzen hat sich auch etwas geändert, denn das __ Quellmoos ist ziemlich ganz verschwunden, dafür hat sich __ Hornkraut gut vermehrt und Wassersterne konnte ich nicht halten, denn die wurden von den Goldfischen schneller abgefressen als erwartet. 

Meine Goldfische haben sich natürlich auch vermehrt und daher wollte ich jetzt auch eine Dauerfilterung. 

Das ganze werde ich jetzt ab Frühjahr  zusätzlich mit einer Solar-Inselanlage betreiben (dauerbetrieb Frühjahr bis Herbst):

- 3x 100WP 12V Solarmodule
- 25A Solarladeregler
- 80Ah AGM Solarbatterie
- 20 Watt Solarpumpe 2480l/h
- Aussenfilter 

Also wenn die Sonne scheint, werden zwei Pumpen laufen und in der Nacht nur die Eine.
Mal sehen wie das klappt.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Markus;
hast du besondere "Beziehungen" um günstigst an die Solarbauteile zu kommen? - wenn nein rechnet sich das Ganze überhaupt nicht - du schaffst keinen ausreichenden Durchsatz und es wird auch nicht sehr zuverlässig arbeiten.
Ich hab selbst ne kleine Inselanlage (hab nur ein großes Paneel mit Laderegler, 60 AH Bleigelakku, Gleichrichter) und betreibe damit Beleuchtung und Wasserspiele. (das Paneel war schon da, deshalb hab ich es mal versucht - sollte aber mal etwas kaputt gehen werde ich nichts mehr in Richtung Solar unternehmen)
Für die Anschaffungskosten kannst du viel Strom kaufen - vor allem halten die teuren Bleigelakkus auch  nicht ewig und die kosten richtig Geld.

Gruß Nori


----------



## urbi (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Nori, du hast schon recht, man könnte viel Strom dafür kaufen ;-)
Beziehungen habe ich nicht, aber alles nach und nach bei Ebay ersteigert, so dass ich für die Solarpanel, Laderegler mit Display und Solarbatterie insgesamt nur ca. 300€ gezahlt habe (natürlich alles neu) + ca. 50€ für Kleinteile wie Kabel und Befestigungsmaterial.

Ob das ganze im Verhältnis steht, werden wir sehen, aber ich probiere es jetzt einfach einmal.

Grüße

Markus


----------



## Nori (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Wie gesagt verloren ist in deinem Fall auch nichts - wenn es nicht funzt (zu wenig Fördermenge für einen 10.000-er Teich) kannst immer noch Gimmicks damit betreiben.
Du musst ja obwohl dein Filter gleich neben dem Teich steht schon von ca. 50 cm Förderhöhe ausgehen - das macht aus so einer 2500-er Pumpe schnell ne 1500-er oder noch weniger - und DAS ist einfach viel zu wenig.
Bei der Teichgröße solltest du schon mit einer 4500-er bis 6000-er Pumpe arbeiten - vor allem wenn der Besatz sich vergrößert.

Gruß Nori


----------



## urbi (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Tja, für die doppelte oder gar dreifache Leistung wäre mir der Kostenaufwand dann doch zu hoch.
Ich habe im Moment eine Koekraf 25W Solarpumpe 1500l/h an einem 50Wp Solarpanel die immer läuft wenn die Sonne scheint + dem Innenfilter der da am Rand steht.
Für den Dauerbetrieb gibt es jetzt eine 20W Esotec Solar Bachlaufpumpe 2480l/h damit auch eine Bio-Aussenfilter CBF-350. 
Den Rest müssen jetzt erst einmal die vielen Pflanzen auffangen, welche noch nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen sind, da diese erst kurz danach eingepflanzt wurden.

Das mag jetzt vielleicht nicht ganz optimal sein, aber wir werden sehen ob es nicht vielleicht trotzdem so klappt. Auf jeden Fall schon mal besser wie bisher ;-)


----------



## Andi76 (4. Apr. 2013)

Also, ich kann mittlerweile auch auf 5Monate Solarbetrieb zurückschauen. Ich habe ebenfalls eine Pumpe von Koegraf, aber die 35W Version an einem 100W Panel. Jetzt wo es heller wird und die Sonne langsam höher steht, läuft das ganze schon beachtlich kraftvoll.
In der Kältephase der letzten Wochen hielt mir die Wasserbewegung ein Loch frei, auch wenn es bisher keinen praktischen Nutzen hatte, interessant war es die "Natur" zu beobachten.

Ich denke ich werde einen Laderegler plus Solarbatt isnstallieren, aber einfach nur für die lauen Sommerabende.
Einen Filter wollt ich nicht betreiben und da verlass ich mich auf die Pflanzen die ich einsetzen möchte.
Dafür kommt ein KfZ Radio und Aussenlautsprecher ins Gartenhäusle, somit wird der sonnenstrom vielfach genutzt.


----------



## Joerg (4. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Neu hier und neu mit Teich ;-)*

Hallo Markus,
damit der Teich relativ schnell klar wird, ist eine UVC für ein paar Wochen ganz hilfreich.

Die wachsende Anzahl (und Größe) der Goldfische wird für den Teich langfristig eine hohe Belastung.
Damit das dein Gleichgewicht nicht langfristig stört, solltest du nicht füttern und einige gleich verschenken.


----------

